# front and rear oil seals



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

Both of my oil seals front and rear are leaking and just wondering where the best place to get new seals. and also someone told me that brutes oil seals leak alittle at a time anyway is that true, anyway if anybody has any thing let me know.


----------

